# Penn slammer III 6500 f/s



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Brand new never seen water,spooled with 300 yds 30lb sufix 832,lime green braid...$180 ..located =19963 prefer not to ship,but we can work something out if need be...thanks


----------

